# Black Water Tank Sensors



## Hot Rod 67 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the best way to clean or flush out black water tanks, my sensors are indicating 3/4-full. I've tried some self cleaners from my local RV shop. I'm not having any luck....


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have heard you can put a bag of ice in there right before you leave and the ice sloshing will clean them off


----------



## Hot Rod 67 (Jun 4, 2012)

i will definetly try it... I also read back to past post, the wand seems to clean it up aswell. Thx for thr sugestion.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been using a Flush King for several years with good results. I prefer it over the built in flush. It also allows you to see when you have the tank cleaned out.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/flush-king/20522


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

After you get the sensor clean from now on after you empty your tanks put a cup full of downey into the tank. Yes the downey like you wash clothes with. It keeps the tank slippery to where that doesn't happen plus it helps the poop and paper slide out when you empty your tanks. Also it has a nice smell.

the 20lb bag of ice might work but you have to drive around for that to work. The toilet wand is probably your best bet. And ifyour trailer is equipped with a black tank flush I suggest you start using it every time you flush you black tank. And allways flush it when you aren't going to use it for a week or so.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Everytime I go camping I'd take the box of baking soda out of the fridge at home and dump that into the tank. It helps clean the tank and is the best way to get the most out of the soda.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a cap of laundry soap and cap full of Calgon Water Softener to keep water slick to keep from sticking to sensors and walls of tank and keep cleaner. Can try it now when dirty and drive around some with water and mixture to try and clean, then dump out. I would be afraid the ice trick would bang up sensors, but heard of some doing it however.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

j4577 said:


> I have heard you can put a bag of ice in there right before you leave and the ice sloshing will clean them off


X2...dump ice into tank before ya head out....done!


----------



## Hot Rod 67 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thx for all the tips, i now have a path forward with a couple of options. i bought a wand yesterday, i'm going to hook up a hose to it this evening. Thx again...


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

We've tried toilet chemical, black tank flush, ice, Calgon water softener, etc. Gauges never indicate correct levels. I think it's a loosing battle. When the toilet "burps" when flushed it's time to dump.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Get the flush king......it works wonders


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

already been saidâ€¦ flush king


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

j4577 said:


> I have heard you can put a bag of ice in there right before you leave and the ice sloshing will clean them off


Sounds like it might work ..But unless you use lots ice LOTs it will me melted before you get going just my 2c


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't waste your time with chemicals. You just need to flush the tank until it reads correctly. My RV is a 2014 and the sensors do the same thing. When it's time to flush the tank I fill it, empty it, repeat until it reads properly. Usually 3 full flushes. I have a black tank flush adapter built in so all I need to do is screw in the hose and turn it on. Without that I suggest running a hose straight into your toilet. Just be sure you keep an eye on it so it doesn't overflow. Both methods can result in it overflowing. 

If you insist on trying chemicals, I've heard a cup of pine sol will keep the sensors slick.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, the sensors are nothing more than a metal stud for the water to contact and complete a circuit to trigger the light.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Bottomsup said:


> Guys, the sensors are nothing more than a metal stud for the water to contact and complete a circuit to trigger the light.


Then why do they read 2/3 until I flush it 3 times? Seriously curious. It seems like it they are just a metal plate it shouldn't matter if I flush it out or not.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine came with a flush system like this. It would be easy to install on any tank.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/tornado-permanent-tank-rinser-with-remote-connection/28091

SG2


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

I have one of those pocket hoses and a flexible head watering wand. I dump the tank, then close the tank back up. then hook up the wand and stick it down the toilet. With the flexible head you can rotate the head to spray all the tank. I open and close the tank until I get clear water flowing out of the tank. Once it get it clean. I put enough wAter to cover the bottom and put the in the black water tank stuff. Since I started doing this I never have tank sensor issues.


----------



## Hot Rod 67 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well 2coolers thx for all the comments and replys. I bought a wand that seem to clean the sensors, were headed to galveston this evening. I will be throwing 20lbs of ice into the tank. And i also bought a flush kit flush to flush my system out later tonight, which i havent done in a while. Thx again you guys are great, Stay safe and enjoy your 4th of July weekend.


----------

